# Raiola:"Romagnoli Juve si può. Ibra di anno in anno".



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".

"Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".

Il quotidiano aggiunge che Raiola non chiude all'ipotesi Ibra dirigente del Milan. Ma non scontato il ritiro a fine stagione.

*GALLI SU MAIGNAN DA RIVEDERE QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ere-stilisticamente-ma-efficace.107615/unread


----------



## eldero (18 Settembre 2021)

Fa veramente pena


----------



## danjr (18 Settembre 2021)

Mi chiedo queste dichiarazioni che senso abbiano? Cioè a noi ormai non frega più nulla perché siamo abituati e rimane solo romagnoli di sui, penso ai tifosi juventini che sentono che de ligt va via oppure a quelli dello united per pogba


----------



## overlord (18 Settembre 2021)

Ibra come calciatore lo prenderei sempre. Ibra dirigente ..... mmmm più di qualche dubbio.
Maiale Raiola dai... è incommentabile oramai.


----------



## davoreb (18 Settembre 2021)

Che schifo, questo pensa di essere il padrone del calcio.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".
> 
> "Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".
> 
> ...


Ci manca solo Ibra dirigente col maiale appresso. Secondo me a 40 anni poteva anche evitarselo l'agente e mandare il ciccione in pensione
Per Romagnoli ha ragione, tra i migliori al mondo proprio come delit


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".
> 
> "Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".
> 
> ...


È assurdo che un procuratore possa fare dichiarazioni del genere su calciatori sotto contratto.


----------



## danjr (18 Settembre 2021)

Per la crescita della squadra è fondamentale non aver più nessuno del suo team, Ibra a parte che alla fine fa quel che vuole. 
Da quanti anni c’è Raiola? come è possibile che nessuno dei suoi calciatori fortissimi (bisogna ammetterlo) non abbia mai vinto la Champions? A memoria, correggetemi, l’unico È stato Balotelli


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2021)

Certe dichiarazioni su Romagnoli a 2 giorni dalla juve,contro cui giocherà probabilmente titolare fanno riflettere sempre di più sul potere mediatico dei vermi torinesi.


----------



## sacchino (18 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo queste dichiarazioni che senso abbiano? Cioè a noi ormai non frega più nulla perché siamo abituati e rimane solo romagnoli di sui, penso ai tifosi juventini che sentono che de ligt va via oppure a quelli dello united per pogba


Si infatti dopo che gli hanno insegnato a fare il difensore.


----------



## cris (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".
> 
> "Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".
> 
> ...


Che cancro questo soggetto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".
> 
> "Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".
> 
> ...


Romagnoli ad oggi é sempre il capitano del Milan. Il suo procuratore osa di fare dichiarazioni del genere prima della sfida con la Juventus? Si dovrebbe togliergli la fascia da capitano se non fischia indietro quel schifo di procuratore che ha.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".
> 
> "Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".
> 
> ...


Ma nessuno lo denuncia ?
Questo destabilizza ambienti a suo piacimento.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".
> 
> "Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".
> 
> ...


Stai zitto maiale


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Certe dichiarazioni su Romagnoli a 2 giorni dalla juve,contro cui giocherà probabilmente titolare fanno riflettere sempre di più sul potere mediatico dei vermi torinesi.


Il sistema non esiste.
La befana vien di notte.
Il topolino porta via il dente e ti lascia i soldini.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Certe dichiarazioni su Romagnoli a 2 giorni dalla juve,contro cui giocherà probabilmente titolare fanno riflettere sempre di più sul potere mediatico dei vermi torinesi.


Beh, chissà cosa destabilizza con un panchinaro. Alla fine ha detto quello che tutti sappiamo, avrei piuttosto chiesto altre domande per destabilizzare.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh, chissà cosa destabilizza con un panchinaro. Alla fine ha detto quello che tutti sappiamo, avrei piuttosto chiesto altre domande per destabilizzare.


Serio?
Un procuratore che parla in questi termini è inaudito.
Fino a prova contraria romagnoli è pagato mensilmente dal milan, non da raiola.


----------



## Tobi (18 Settembre 2021)

uscirà presto un'inchiesta sui procuratori, mazzette e pagamenti in nero . ho già i pop corn pronti


----------



## Mauricio (18 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per la crescita della squadra è fondamentale non aver più nessuno del suo team, Ibra a parte che alla fine fa quel che vuole.
> Da quanti anni c’è Raiola? come è possibile che nessuno dei suoi calciatori fortissimi (bisogna ammetterlo) non abbia mai vinto la Champions? A memoria, correggetemi, l’unico È stato Balotelli


Maxwell anche, al Barcellona. Mi pare fosse un suo assistito.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Serio?
> Un procuratore che parla in questi termini è inaudito.
> Fino a prova contraria romagnoli è pagato mensilmente dal milan, non da raiola.


Si deprecabile e senza senso, ma non vedo cosa destabilizza…
Romagnoli poi si sa già che fine farà, ovvio che cerchi di sondare il terreno, sono cose già viste e che hanno fatto tutti. Ricordiamoci cosa faceva con Ibra-Inter, Verratti-PSG, Pogba-UNITED o con noi e Donnarumma. Questo è Raiola, lo si sa da anni, usa i media per raggiungere i suoi mezzi. Altri ci provano, ma neanche si avvicinano.

Ad esempio noi sappiamo che se ne andrà, anzi lo sanno tutti, per questo le di dichiarazioni su De Ligt sono sembrate più pesati a me.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si deprecabile e senza senso, ma non vedo cosa destabilizza…
> Romagnoli poi si sa già che fine farà, ovvio che cerchi di sondare il terreno, sono cose già viste e che hanno fatto tutti. Ricordiamoci cosa faceva con Ibra-Inter, Verratti-PSG, Pogba-UNITED o con noi e Donnarumma. Questo è Raiola, lo si sa da anni, usa i media per raggiungere i suoi mezzi. Altri ci provano, ma neanche si avvicinano.
> 
> Ad esempio noi sappiamo che se ne andrà, anzi lo sanno tutti, per questo le di dichiarazioni su De Ligt sono sembrate più pesati a me.


Si ok ma domani si gioca juve-milan e non si può uscire con queste sparate.
Non si potrebbe mai, ad onore del vero, ma men che meno alla vigilia di un evento.
Tempistica casuale?
Se vuoi credere al caso....

Raiola deve finirla di mettere i suoi assistiti in vetta al mondo e prima del club di appartenenza.
Sarei curioso di sapere nella scuderia raiola quanti palloni d'oro e quante champions pullulano....


----------



## kipstar (18 Settembre 2021)

non capisco il senso di queste dichiarazioni.
ancora di più sono convinto che le istituzioni del calcio debbano mettere freno a questo tipo di calcio .... la deriva è preoccupante.

imho.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ok ma domani si gioca juve-milan e non si può uscire con queste sparate.
> Non si potrebbe mai, ad onore del vero, ma men che meno alla vigilia di un evento.
> Tempistica casuale?
> Se vuoi credere al caso....
> ...


Proprio non riesco a capire cosa può fare contro l’ambiente, avessi detto di un titolare con ancora 3 anni di contratto e che sia forte, o avesse cosi del 99 nell’ultima partita contro la Juve dove ci giocavamo la qualificazione allora può destabilizzare, ma fatico a credere che razza di credibilità abbia Alessio, oltre che tecnicamente anche di testa non é mai stato un capitano ed uno in grado di rendersi importante per la squadra.

Sulla seconda parte credo che tutti facciano cosi, ed ogni giocatore vuole un uomo cosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Proprio non riesco a capire cosa può fare contro l’ambiente, avessi detto di un titolare con ancora 3 anni di contratto e che sia forte, o avesse cosi del 99 nell’ultima partita contro la Juve dove ci giocavamo la qualificazione allora può destabilizzare, ma fatico a credere che razza di credibilità abbia Alessio, oltre che tecnicamente anche di testa non é mai stato un capitano ed uno in grado di rendersi importante per la squadra.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte credo che tutti facciano cosi, ed ogni giocatore vuole un uomo cosi.


In uno sport di squadra bisogna lavorare anche per la serenità di un gruppo e queste dichiarazioni arrivano dove non dovrebbero arrivare.
Per me, ripeto, uscita gravissima.


----------



## danjr (18 Settembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Maxwell anche, al Barcellona. Mi pare fosse un suo assistito.


Già è vero, però è riuscito nell’impresa di far perdere in due anni ad Ibra Triplete con l’Inter è Champions con il Barca


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh, chissà cosa destabilizza con un panchinaro. Alla fine ha detto quello che tutti sappiamo, avrei piuttosto chiesto altre domande per destabilizzare.


Destabilizza uno che scenderà in campo e che contro Dybala ha sempre fatto ridere.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Destabilizza uno che scenderà in campo e che contro Dybala ha sempre fatto ridere.


Romagnoli per nessun motivo deve giocare contro la Juventus, è stato sempre ridicolizzato da Dybala, Pioli dopo Lukaku non può fare un errore del genere per nessun motivo.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli per nessun motivo deve giocare contro la Juventus, è stato sempre ridicolizzato da Dybala, Pioli dopo Lukaku non può fare un errore del genere per nessun motivo.


Lo so bene,ma altri sembrano non ricordare le volte in cui Dybala lo puntava e lui si girava di culo facendogli fare il caxxo che voleva.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo Ibra dirigente col maiale appresso. Secondo me a 40 anni poteva anche evitarselo l'agente e mandare il ciccione in pensione
> Per Romagnoli ha ragione, tra i migliori al mondo proprio come delit


l'unico dirigente col procuratore ahahahhaahha.
ma riusciremo mai a liberarci di sta feccia? che delusione anche questa società che gli va appresso mamma mia.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'unico dirigente col procuratore ahahahhaahha.
> ma riusciremo mai a liberarci di sta feccia? che delusione anche questa società che gli va appresso mamma mia.


Occhio,questi sarebbero capaci a giugno di rinnovarlo ancora pur di non andare a cercare l'attaccante una volta per tutte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Occhio,questi sarebbero capaci a giugno di rinnovarlo ancora pur di non andare a cercare l'attaccante una volta per tutte.


credi che non lo sappia???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2021)

Maldini se non lo manda affancubo pubblicamente fa altrettanto pena


----------



## marcus1577 (18 Settembre 2021)

Raiola parla pk sà che dolce paolo e nessuno della dirigenza risponderà..
Il pizzaiolo fà quello che vuole solo da noi.
Ci vorrebbe un moggi e vediamo se si permette di dire certe cose


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".
> 
> "Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".
> 
> ...


Cioé questo a settembre parla di due giocatori sotto contratto e dice che cambieranno squadra???? Ma che qualcuno faccia qualcosa


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Settembre 2021)

Patetico. Ma il messaggio sembra chiaro ed é indirizzato alla Juve.
De ligt andrà via: c’è la spending review in corso. Se vogliono con qualche milione in meno possono prendere Romagnoli ..


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola e Tuttosport:"De Ligt e Romagnoli tra i più forti in Europa. De Ligt ha un contratto mentre Romagnoli va a scadenza. Penso che potrebbero giocare insieme alla Juve. Ma attenzione perchè penso che De Ligt a fine stagione potrebbe anche lasciare i bianconeri".
> 
> "Ibra? Ragioniamo di anno in anno. E' come una cambiale che scade tra 12 mesi. Il giorno in cui non si sentirà più il primo violino dirà smetto e farà il dirigente".
> 
> ...



La malafede non esiste.

Tuttti bravi, tutti buoni, tutti onesti. Viviamo in un mondo di fate e francescani.


----------



## marcus1577 (18 Settembre 2021)

E pioli che quasi lo difende  fa il suo lavoro!!!!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Settembre 2021)

Come minimo va tolta la fascia da capitano a Romagnoli. Ma come minimo proprio.


----------

